# 64 gto



## 96obspsd (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi just have some questions .found a 1964 gto post car with a 389 and a 4 speed disc brakes and power steering all original starlite black with red interior . There is no rust just a quarter size bye the back window and one of the door skins has a nice dent the owner wants 10k but says he has allot of parts for it and said it has some very rare heads for it and said it would be easy to make it a roller and the engine has been gone over and is in bags . The seller is my uncle and he has been collecting cars and parts all his life and is a veteran machinist


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers

What are your questions?


----------



## 96obspsd (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey thanks man . I'm wondering if its worth 10k It's seems that these gto prices are kinda all over the place


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some pictures might help, but from what you're saying, I'd say yes. Check it all over real good, frame, floors, rear window for signs of leaking, trunk, etc.


----------

